# Kippbilder Herstellung .



## Funball (22. April 2004)

Hab da mal eine wichtige Frage .Jeder von euch kennt doch bestimmt diese Bilder die man kippen kann und dann sieht man ein anderes Bild. Also so ähnlich wie ein Hologram. Ich kenn das nur mit so einer Hartenplastikfolie. 

Mann sieht ein Bild kippt es ein wenig und sieht das andere Bild. Weiss zufällig jemand wie sowas hergestellt wird ? muss man die Bilder vorher vielleicht noch mit Photoshop bearbeiten oder wird das nur mit so einer Folie gemacht ?

Wenn jemand Links kennt oder so etwas schonmal gemacht hat wäre ich euch dankbar wenn Ihr es hier posten würdet .

Leider weiss ich auch nich wie man sowas in der Fachsprache nennt  deshalb nenn ich sie mal Kippbilder .

Thx schonmal im voraus ....


----------



## Consti (22. April 2004)

Also das Mechanische sieht meines Wissens nach so aus:

Das Bild ist im Querschnitt nich glatt - wenn man mal mit dem Fingernagen drüber geht ( in der richtigen Richtung) dann kratzt es oder so ähnlich. Man muss es sich dann wie eine Platte Vorstellen, wo oben so Dreiecke drauf sind ( Im Querschnitt)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


So halt ungefähr! Wenn man nun von schräg rechts schaut, sieht man die eine Seite von den Dreiecken, sie lenken das Motiv dahinter so ab, dass man die eine Seite seiht, Wenn man nun das Bild kippt verändert sich der Auge - Dreieckswinekl und das Dreieck lenkt das Licht auf einen anderen Teil des Bildes, den man von dern anderen Position nich sehen kann. Schon sieht das Bild anders aus.

Man merkts ja auch bei Übergängen. Denke dass man das ähnlich wie bei dem TV-Linie effekt macht. Ein bild TV-Linien drüber, dann da wo es schwarz ist, kommt das andere Bild genau rein - d.h. du hast immer so streifen!

Achte drauf, dass da aber keine Teil verloren gehen  - sonst siehts nacher unvoll ständig aus.

Druckerei - na gute Frage - falls ud was finden wirst, musst du best. tief in die Tasche greifen


----------



## da_Dj (22. April 2004)

Arbeitest du nicht selbst in einer Druckerei Funball?


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. April 2004)

Oje, jetzt kommt noch so ein »Fachausdruck« =)

Kennt jemand diese »Schielbilder«?
Die finde ich faszinierender. Man hat halt eine scheinbar gleichmäßig gemusterte Fläche. Wenn man nun das Bild mit etwas Übung im Schielen Betrachtet, entstehen darin plastische Formen - ganze Bild Motive.

Wie heißt diese optische Täuschung?


----------



## Funball (22. April 2004)

Richtig ich bin Drucker und arbeite auch in einer Druckerei . Deshalb frage ich eigentlich weil das ein Thema bei uns in der firma ist, als sprich wir wollen selber sowas herstellen sprich drucken . Aber irgendwie gibt es noch zu wenig Infos darüber wie sowas genau gemacht wird . Die Erklärung von Consti is schon nich schlecht aber ziemlich schwierig nachzu vollziehen . Wenn ich das richtig verstnaden habe sind beide bilder in Linien unterteilt und liegen quasi genau nebenein ander oder aufeinander . oder wie jetzt und das mit der brechung des Lichts leuchtet mir auch ein . Aber kann man so etwas drucken ?
Schön wäre auch wenn jemand weiss aus welchen Materialen man sowas herstellt also Papier Folien etc ?


----------



## Consti (22. April 2004)

mmmh, war nicht ganz einfach, stell es dir vllt so vor:


Bild 1:

111111111111111111111111111111
222222222222222222222222222222
333333333333333333333333333333

Bild 2:

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc

Bild Kipp:

111111111111111111111111111111
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
222222222222222222222222222222
bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
333333333333333333333333333333
ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc

Wenn du es jetzt einfach übereinander setzen würdest, hätteste folgendes:

Bild Kipp (falsch)

11111111111111111111111111111
bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
33333333333333333333333333333
cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc

Da würden fann sachen Fehlen. mmh, noch mal mit der Lichtbreichung:

So, du hast einmal die Dreiecke, dann hast du darunter das Bild - immer abwecshelnd.

Einmal kannst du Blickwinkel Grün gucken, dann wird auf alle Grünen Punkte umgeleitet, dann kannst du das bidl so kippen / bzw. Augen so verstellen, dass du den Roten Blickwinkel hast. Dann wirsd auf alle Roten Punkte umgeleitet.

Sieht nicht besonders toll aus - musste es schnell machen (bin noch Schüler, 10. Klasse und muss ins Bett eigetlich ;(), aber normal sind die Dreiecke gleichschenkelig und auch die Sichtweise ist gerade - was man natürlich beachtenn muss, je grösser das Bild wird, desto anders müssen auch die Linien verlaufen, da man ja mit dem Auge von einem "punkt" aus guckt,, und nich flächig, d.h. auf grossen Flächen kann es passieren,d ass man sowaohl Bild 1 als auch Bild 2 sieht, weil das Auge halt andes auf die Dreiecke guckt und so das Licht anders gebrochen wird.

Siehe Grafik


----------



## Funball (22. April 2004)

Die Erklärung finde ich sehr gut .Allerdings müsste ich jetzt noch wissen wie man so was richtig nennt ? Unter Kippbilder bei google finde ich irgnedwie nur optische Täuschungen in einem Bild. Also hat absolut nix mit dem zu tun was wir hier gerade versuchen rauszufinden.


----------



## Leola13 (22. April 2004)

Hai,

was macht Ihr eigentlich alle Sonntags morgens ?

Schaut denn keiner "Die Sendung mit der Maus" ?

Da wurde das neulich beschrieben und erklärt.

Zwei Bild in Streifen schneiden und abwechselnd aufgeklebt. ! Dann ! Eine geriffelte Folie, o.ä.,  (wie schon beschrieben ) darüber kleben. Das ist die Profiversion.  

Du kannst auch eine Pappe, zur Probe geht auch Papier, in kleinen Abständen Knicken (seitlich wie so ein Sägeblatt)  und dann die linken und rechten Seiten mit jeweils einem anderen Bildstreifen bekleben. 

Oder eben in PS so ein Bild ( ein Streifen Bild 1, ein Streifen Bild 2, ...) erstellen und ausdrucken und zu einer Zieharmonika falten.

Ciao Stefan

edit :
Irgendwie kompliziert geschrieben, aber ist ja schon spät. Schau doch mal auf der Maus Homepage vielleicht gibt es da kleine Filmchen.


----------



## hoschi (22. April 2004)

Hab auch mal gegoogelt.

Suchen musst Du nach "linsenraster, wechselbilder" oder ähnlichem. Gefunden habe ich eine Firma, welche die Dinger herstellt und auch die Funktionsweise etwas erklärt. Hier der Link: 

http://www.weberdruck.de/html/3d_linsenrasterprodukte.html

Kippbilder sind gemalte oder gezeichnete Bilder, die du einfach umdrehen musst um das andere Motiv zu sehen. Geht da halt um optische Täuschung und so. Jeder kennt wahrscheinlich die Zeichnung mit der jungen und der alten Frau, hier auch ein Link: 

http://www.schneider-andre.net/optische_taeuschungen_kippbilder.php

@neurodeamon:

Ich glaube die Schielbilder nennt man "Autostereogramme".


Gruß, Lars


----------



## Lemming (23. April 2004)

Also ich habe kürzlich auch mal so ein Wackelbild erstellt (Lentricular o.ä. heisst das da). Ich selbst habe die Bild daten einzeln angelegt. Die Produktionfirma hat die Daten dann passen umrechnen lassen, da das Ganze ja in versetzte Linien aufgeteilt wird. Am Ende wird die Folie mit dem Kippraster augeklebt. Jedenfalls mussten die Bilder hier durch ein spezielles Programm, um den Effekt zu erzielen.
Gruß Lemming


----------



## Funball (23. April 2004)

Wenn Du mir jetzt noch verraten würdest mit was für einem Programm man sowas macht wäre auch nich schlecht .


----------



## PiCNeTRoX (23. April 2004)

hehe, so ein "Kippbild" haben wir früher in der Primarschule gemacht  *lol* War mega witzig...und sah noch gut aus!

Aber mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen!


----------



## lollipop71 (7. März 2006)

Hallo!

Das ganze nennt man "Lentriculartechnik"!
Wir fangen ab morgen damit an. Bekommen die Software mit 15-Tage-Testversion um mal reinzuschnuppern.
Na ja, ich lass micht überraschen.

Habs gerade gefunden:

http://www.lenticularsoftware.de/software/beschreibungen/extreme.htm

Versuchs mal!


----------



## chmee (7. März 2006)

L e n t i c u l a r

2 (oder mehr) Bilder, entweder vertikal oder horizontal abwechselnd in Streifen.
Die Streifendicke ist abhängig vom Linsenraster der Folie.

-- Hups, der gleiche Link wie Lollipop  -- http://www.lenticularsoftware.de/

mfg chmee


----------

